# FEBRUARY 2014 Featured Golden Retriever Rescues, Part I



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*​
*Featured Golden Retriever Rescues of Texas Continued​*

*Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance*
* 
and*​
*Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso​*


*GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE ALLIANCE-*










*Territory Served: North Central Texas*

*Website:*

*Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc. | Adopt a Rescued Golden. Recycle Love!*

*Facebook:*

*https://www.facebook.com/GRRALL*

*Available Goldens for Adoption:*
*Available Dogs | Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc.*

*To Make a Donation online via Paypal:*
*Donate | Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc.*

*Contact information and to mail a donation:*
*P.O. Box 161792
Forth Worth, TX 76161
Phone: 682 233-GRAA (4772)
Email address: [email protected]*


*Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso*










*Territory Served: West Texas, El Paso/Las Cruces, NM and surrounding areas*

*Website:*

*Golden Retriever Rescue - About us*

*Facebook:*

*https://www.facebook.com/goldenretrieverrescueofEP?ref=search
*
*Available Goldens for Adoption:
Golden Retriever Rescue - Available Goldens*

*To Make a Donation online
Golden Retriever Rescue - How Can I Help?*

*Contact Information and to mail a Donation:*
*P.O. Box 370296
El Paso, TX 79936
915-920-0958
Contact: Connie Jimenez
Email: [email protected]
Website: Golden Retriever Rescue - About us*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance-*

Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc. | Adopt a Rescued Golden. Recycle Love!












Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance (GRRALL) is an all volunteer not-for-profit foster-based animal rescue organization out of Fort Worth, Texas. We place most of our dogs in the Dallas – Fort Worth Metroplex. We are committed to saving Golden Retriever and Golden Retriever Mixes regardless of age or health throughout North Texas.

We are always in need of donations, volunteers, foster homes and adopters.

*Do you want to help GRRALL? Do you buy pet food? Well try Chewy.com and for each first time user, GRRALL receives $20 you purchase through this link.*


*"LIKE" us Facebook-*

https://www.facebook.com/GRRALL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso-About us!*

Golden Retriever Rescue - About us

*Our Mission Statement-*​


> Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso is a breed-specific, 501(c)(3) non-profit rescue organization dedicated to rescuing golden retrievers. We rescue stray, abandoned, or released golden retrievers, provide medical care, rehabilitate, nurture and adopt them into loving forever homes.
> 
> At least, 10% of all dogs waiting to be euthanized at the City Shelter are goldens or golden mixes. This is a terrible injustice to such a noble and loving breed. As most people know goldens are one of the most popular breeds in America. Their friendly, intelligent and loving personalities are hard to resist and melt even the coldest of hearts. They've never met a person they didn't like, love being part of a pack, are the happiest with their families and make terrible watch dogs. Sadly, these same outstanding qualities make the golden retriever breed a popular breed for exploitation by unscrupulous breeders seeking to make money on the sale of golden puppies. Arguably golden puppies are the cutest in the world, but puppies grow up and become adult dogs and unless you're prepared to feed, train, and provide daily exercise for a dog for the next 10-14 years, don't get a golden.
> 
> ...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumping up. Rescues rock!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Grralliance.org, How to Adopt*

How to Adopt? | Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc.



> The Commitment to Adopt a Golden
> 
> Adopting a Golden Retriever is a very big commitment that lasts for many years. Golden Retrievers have an average life span of 12 years, and the average cost for a Golden is approximately $1,000 per year. Please keep in mind that Golden Retrievers shed year round and require regular grooming. Frequent exercise is also a must. A tired Golden is a happy Golden. GRRALL requires that all dogs be loved indoor family members.
> 
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Grrallliance.org Available Dogs for Adoption*

Available Dogs | Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc.


We use Petfinder to list all of our currently available dogs. Dogs are updated regularly so check back often. If you do not see a possible match, it is still best to submit an adoption application as we get new dogs in weekly.

Available Dogs Via PetFinder

Available Dog via Facebook

*MJ - #0212*
Golden Retriever Mix • Adult • Male • Medium
Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance Fort Worth, TX









MJ is a smiling, 2-year-old male mix is an absolute sweetheart. He is friendly, obedient, and housetrained. He also rides well he in a car. MJ loves people and also does well with other dogs. Unfortunately, MJ is heartworm positive, so he will have to undergo heartworm treatment. Ideally, he would have a â€œfoster-to-adoptâ€� family who would care for him as a foster family until his heartworm treatment is completed and then adopt him. In this scenario, GRRALL would cover the expense of the heartworm treatment.



*Maverick #222*
Golden Retriever • Young • Male • Large
Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance Fort Worth, TX










Maverick is an 18 month old Golden Retriever who gets along with cats and other dogs. He is house-trained and absolutely loves everyone he meets. He does need some basic obedience and is a very active dog. Maverick is probably too big and hyper for children under 5 but would do well with kids in the 8+ range.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso-help needed for Shelby*

Golden Retriever Rescue - URGENT APPEAL--SHELBY








Hello, My name is Shelby, I’m a sweet, easy going, 3 year old, English Golden mix and I really need your help. A couple of weeks ago I got away from my foster, traveled many miles and along the way I had a terrible accident. You see, I came from an abusive home that abandoned me so I became frantic when I was lost. Anyway, my leg was badly injured and I'm in alot of pain, but thankfully it wasn't broken. However, the Vet says I tore a bunch of ligaments and extensive surgery must be done, if I'm to keep my leg and walk again normally and without pain. The wonderful Vet is willing to do the necessary surgery, that is called a Partial Carpal Arthrodesis (T-Plate), but there are serious costs involved with the surgery that GRREP just can not afford. 



I was doing so well and looking forward to getting my forever home, now I’m like Tiny Tim in A Christmas Carol, badly lame, with excruciating pain. So, in this wonderful season, I’m asking for your help. If you could spare just a few dollars, it would really help a lot. I could have my surgery, then go to my forever family who would love and care for me the rest of my life. 


Won’t you help me. My friends have asked me to remind you, too, that if you help me, you can take a tax write-off (whatever that is), as long as you do it before January 1, 2014. 

Thank you for your generosity in this special season. I am truly grateful for any amount you can give toward my surgery. 
I dearly want to run and play with all my friends and be free of pain..... 

Please won't you help us help Shelby get the surgery she so desperately needs. 
Click here for Credit card (Pay Pal):

PayPal




or send a check to : 

Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso
PO Box 370296
El Paso, TX 79937


THANK YOU!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, that poor girl. Bless them for helping her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Available dogs for Adoption, Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso*

Golden Retriever Rescue - Available Goldens

*Bella-
*










Bella's available (8 mos old, female golden retriever)
I'm Bella, I'm sweet, energetic and curious about everything! I wasn't taught much as a young pup and I'm learning about the world now, I'm crate trained, housetrained, I'm fully vetted, love walks, playing with other dogs and can't wait to meet you too!

*Kona-*










Kona's will be available soon (2 yr old, male golden retriever)
I'm Kona, a BIG, beautiful golden with a sweet, golden personality, I'm crate trained, housetrained, I've been recouperating from an attack, but I'm almost ready to make my grand entrance so don't hesitate to apply & let's get to know each other!

*Osito-*










Available soon Osito (2 mos old, male lab/golden)
Hi, I'm Osito which means little Bear, I'm cute & cuddly and oh so smart, I still need one more set of vacc before I can go to my new home. Just making my debut to let you know that I'm coming available soon!


*Visit GRREP's website at this link to view the Adoption Process, requirements, adoption fees, and to complete and submit an Adoption Application online.

Golden Retriever Rescue - Adoption Process
*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, the great work these rescue groups do. Not only for the dogs, but for all the people whose lives they touch over the years. The "Ripple Effect" as Betty J Eadie put it in her book about her profound near death experience, "Embraced By The Light"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Volunteers needed-GRRALLIANCE.INC*

*Do you want to help GRRALL?*


We are always in need of donations, volunteers, foster homes and adopters.

*Volunteer Application:*

Volunteer Application | Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc.

Thank you for your interest in volunteering for Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance. There are many ways to volunteer for our group and we are always in need of help.

*Fostering:*


Fostering is a very rewarding experience. It can literally be the difference between life or death. We can only take in as many fosters dogs as we have foster spots available. It is the single biggest contribution anyone can give to an animal rescue group.

While in foster care, GRRALL pays for all approved medical expenses at our rescue vets. Foster parents provide lots of love, attention and food for the foster dog. As a foster you have first right of refusal for adoption and get to choose their forever home (must be an approved applicant).

The most common question we get is “how do you give them up?” The answer is simple. Because we love them. We find them the best forever home possible in order to open up our hearts to another dog in need. We always encourage people to try fostering. If you fall in love, you can join the “foster failure” club. Almost all of our volunteers are proud members!

We hope you will consider fostering for GRRALL and give a dog a second chance at life.


*Foster Agreement:*

Foster Agreement | Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*GRREP-How you can help*

Fostering for GRREP.ORG-

Golden Retriever Rescue - Foster Care Information

*FOSTER CARE*

Foster families play a crucial role in animal rescue. For so many goldens that come into GRREP care, the foster home serves as a transition from a life of neglect into the world of beloved companion.

Many dogs that end up in our care may never have known the comforts of home and the love of a family. Foster families provide these dogs a place to heal their spirits and sometimes their bodies while they wait for their forever families to find them.
Fostering is a rewarding albeit sometimes challenging experience. It may be difficult to say good-bye, but you'll know it has been worthwhile when your foster pet and his forever family leave with their shadows hand in paw. Read Toby's Tale, the extraordinary story told by the two foster moms who worked with him over a 6-month period and the forever family who adopted him.

Read Stella's Story, about her medical condition and the story of her diagnosis, treatment and future outlook. She has been in foster care for almost a year and now with a diagnosis and effective treatment she is ready to go to her forever home.

This section is designed to answer the frequently asked questions about fostering and give you information on how to join our foster program or become involved with the Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso in other ways.
* 
Why should I become a foster parent for the GRREP?*
By providing a temporary home you may be saving a golden’s life as well as helping it to achieve a successful adoption. Dogs that are adopted out of foster care are much more likely to remain in their adoptive homes for life. Because you will know the dog the best, you will have a strong voice in matching your foster dog to an adoptive family.
* 
Where do the Golden Retrievers come from?*
Many of our rescued dogs were rescued as strays or come from area shelters, some of which have little or no funding for treating rescued or sick animals. Others are surrendered by owners. All dogs are examined by a veterinarian and carefully evaluated .
* 
What will I need to do?*
Foster homes are responsible for the daily care of the foster animal including: feeding, socializing, exercising, grooming, observing behavior and temperament, and most importantly providing love and security during a difficult time in a dog’s life.
* 
Do I have to be home all day to foster?*
The reality is that few dogs have the luxury of having their people home all day and fosters are no different. You can work outside the home and still foster, although there is a limit to the amount of time the animal can be left alone. For the safety of the foster, your own pet(s), and to protect your home, we recommend the use of a crate to confine foster dogs whenever you cannot directly supervise it. 

*What do I have to do to get the animal ready for adoption?*
Mostly, they just need love and attention. Some will need house training and crate training. Others will need to gain or lose weight. If you want to start basic obedience training for dogs, that is great, but it is not required. Having another dog in the home already eases obedience training. You will be surprised by how much a foster dog learns from observing your forever dog(s).

How much does it cost to foster?
We only ask that you provide good quality food and lots of love. You may have additional expenses for any toys that you choose to provide. The Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso will provide all veterinary expenses and medications, unless you choose to donate these expenses. All purchases made on behalf of your foster are tax deductible because we are a 501(c) (3) corporation.

*Will I become attached to the foster pet?*
Probably. Rescue is not without tearful good-byes. However, you will feel great warmth in knowing that you helped your foster golden move onto a home for life.
* 
What if I can't keep my foster any longer?*
Although it is best for pets to remain in one home, we realize that life sometimes takes unexpected turns. If an emergency arises or the animal is not working out in your home, you can contact the foster care coordinator to find a new foster home.
* 
What if I have questions or problems with a foster pet?*
In addition to the foster care coordinator you will be provided with a list of GRREP contacts who you may contact whenever the need arises.
* 
I'd like to foster, what do I do next?*
Once your family has decided to foster for the Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso, you may begin the process on-line. We ask foster families to complete the foster application. Once your application has been received, the Foster Care Coordinator will contact you to talk in more detail about your responsibilities and answer your questions.


*FOSTER APPLICATION*

http://www.grrep.org/Foster-Application.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Support GRRALLIANCE.INC*

Donate | Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc.

Donate
Your donation dollars make a difference at GRRALL. We have NO paid staff and operate on an all-volunteer basis. Our main expense is vet care. Our costs to vet a dog usually are significantly more than our adoption fee. Every dollar helps rescue a Golden in need.

*Donations can be made online via Paypal.*



*Donations can be mailed to:
GRRALL
PO Box 161792
Fort Worth, TX 76161*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Support GRREP.org through donations*

Golden Retriever Rescue - How Can I Help?

*Donations*

The adoption donations we receive will not cover our ongoing veterinary expenses even though we receive significant discounts from participating veterinary hospitals. If we were only incurring spay/neuter and vaccination expenses, we could probably survive without additional funding. However, we routinely incur expenses above and beyond. We cannot sustain our rescue activities without your continued support. We rely on your generous contributions to Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso to continue providing rescue care to the numerous Golden Retrievers in need each year. 
When you make a gift to Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso, you are supporting the Golden Retrievers already rescued and living in safety and your contribution is also laying a vital foundation for the Golden Retrievers we vow to rescue in years to come. Donations are tax-deductible, and 100% of all donations go toward caring for goldens in need.

*You can make a donation online via Paypal.*


*In Honor/ Memory of Donations*

Are your friends or family members dog-lovers? Was there a golden retriever or other dog that changed your life? Want to honor a special occasion for someone who "has everything"? Are you or one of your dogs having a birthday?

A charitable gift "in honor of" or "in memory of" your loved friends, colleagues or family members will not only serve as a wonderful way to honor them, but also to join in making a difference for dogs in need, who have been surrendered, lost, abandoned or abused. If you are "between dogs" or can't adopt your own dog right now, consider donating what you would be spending and let us choose a rescued dog that your donation will support. 

We are an all-volunteer 501 c-3 (charitable) organization. Your tax-deductible donation can make a huge difference in supporting transportation costs, communications and promotions, veterinary bills, temporary shelter expenses, supplies and medications for rescued Goldens awaiting adoption.

We will commemorate your gift with a huge thankyou from all of our Goldens and their supporters. 

*Please send checks with your information to:
Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso
PO Box 370296
El Paso, Tx 79937-0296
*




*Shop on line to support GRREP.ORG-*


Do you shop on line and would like to help support our goldens in need? We are now part of igive.com, a wonderful way to shop online, and if you pick the Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso as your cause, a portion of the proceeds will come back to help the homeless goldens! It does not cost you anything extra! Happy Shopping!
Schertz Humane Society Shop For Charity, Donations, Fundraising, Online - iGive


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*GRRALLIANCE, INC. Calendar of Events*

Calendar of Events | Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc.

Calendar of Events
All of our events are listed on Facebook on the Facebook Events Page.

Come and meet your best friend

MEET & GREET

Brianna

Sunday, February 23rd

12 noon to 2:00 pm

Three Dog Bakery

1251 E Southlake Blvd, Southlake, TX 76092

Southlake, TX 



Check back for upcoming events scheduled throughout the year!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The "Three Dog Bakery" sounds interesting ..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Helpful Links-GRREP.ORG*

Golden Retriever Rescue - Helpful links

HELPFUL LINKS

Listed below are some links that we think will be helpful to experienced golden companions as well as those preparing to adopt. 



You and Your New Dog: Starting Our Right
http://www.sfspca.org/sites/default/files/starting-out-dog.pdf

Bring a New Dog Home
Broken Promises Animal Rescue | A New Beginning for Animals in Need.
Keeping Dogs Safe in New Surroundings
My life with the critters: Keeping Dogs Safe in new surroundings
The Tools that Make Dog Training a Breeze
The Tools That Make Dog Training a Breeze - Whole Dog Journal Article

Here’s how to make your new dog’s adoption work for life
http://www.dogsindanger.com/HowToMakeAdoptionWork.pdf

Before you get a dog
Reading Room : Before you get a dog- LRR 

Kids and Dogs: Safety First
Dog Owner's Guide: Kids And Dogs: Safety First 

Top Ten Reasons to Adopt an Older Dog
The Senior Dogs Project 

Dog Behavior & Training
Dog Behavior & Training: Older Dog & Puppy Behavior Training Information 

Dog Moms Bakery (Gourmet treats tested by Golden Retrievers)
Dog Mom's Bakery

What is hip dysplasia?
Hip Dysplasia in Dogs: Diagnosis, Treatment, and Prevention 

Heartworm (Dirofilaria immitis) Infection & Prevention in Dogs
What To Do When Your Dog Has Heartworms
Heartworm (Dirofilaria immitis) Infection and Prevention in Dogs 

Find a US golden retriever rescue near you
http://www.grca-nrc.org/

Golden Retriever Club of America
RESCUE:Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA)

Help Paying for Veterinary Care
Speaking for Spot: Dog Health Care Tips & Veterinary Advice | Financial Assistance for Veterinary Care

When you have to say goodbye to a family member
Pet Memorials | Gift of Goodbye Vet

Great forum for golden retriever lovers
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/


Training and Resources
Golden Retrievers need training and respond well to such interactions and bonding with their human companions. It is highly recommended that you enroll in a local training program with your Golden Retriever. Goldens in general are very responsive and do best in a fair and respectful training environment. Visit your local training facilities, consult with your veterinarian and find the best fit for you and your dog. Depending on where you live, there may be private training instructors and behavior counselors available, especially if your dog has a background or experiences that warrant special training or rehabilitation. Remember that your local Golden Retriever Rescue program may have advice and/or information about local resources that may be of assistance to you as well.

The following links and articles are provided, in no particular order, for informational purposes only.


Links
Dog Books, Dog Training Books, Dog eBooks, DVDs, Audio CDs, and Dog Toys â€“ Dogwise.com
* Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists
Association of Pet Dog Trainers - Dog Training Resources
National Association of Dog Obedience Instructors - NADOI | dog trainer | endorsed instructors | find trainers | educational resources
http://www.appdak9.com/
Home
National K-9Â® Dog Trainers Association : : Professional Dog Canine Doggie Training Trainers Courses Certified Tips Classes Schools
Dog Training & Pet Boarding by Dog Trainers Workshop - Greenville, SC
Dog's Best Friend Training | Dog's Best Friend Training
http://www.siriuspup.com
The Academy for Dog Trainers - Professional pet dog training
Suzanne Clothier | Relationship Centered Dog Training
http://canineprofessionals.com/Public/Default.aspx
The Koehler Method of Dog Training, koehlerdogtraining.com Home
Articles
Alpha Roll or Jelly Roll; Establishing Pack Leadership - Cheryl Minnier
Crate Training
Dog Trainers' Workshop Behavior Articles
Online Training Course From Connie Cleveland


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Available for Adoption through-GRRALLIANCE.INC*

*Witten #224*
Golden Retriever • Young • Male • Medium
Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance Fort Worth, TX













itten is a 9 week old Golden Retriever puppy that was surrendered when he was diagnosed with diabetes.

Witten will need a family ready to take on a special needs puppy. He may grow out of his medical condition but he may be on insulin for the rest of his life. He is absolutely adorable and a real looker but he will need a family experienced with special needs dogs. He currently is on insulin twice a day and we are trying to get his keytone levels under control.

We hope Witten will grow up and be no different from other Golden Retrievers but he needs a family prepared that he may have special needs for the rest of his life.

If you are interested in Witten or any other GRRALL pup, please submit an adoption application at Adoption Application | Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, Inc.


*Lola #0114*
Golden Retriever • Adult • Female • Large
Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance Fort Worth, TX












Lola is a six-year-old female Golden who came to GRRALL because her owner was dying. She had not been with her owner long, and the family wasnâ€™t sure where Lola came from. Lola seems to have been bounced around a great deal and mistreated in the past. She will need lots of love and patience. 

Lola is scared of men and loud noises, and she needs time to learn how to trust again. She is slowly coming out of her shell in her foster home. She is house trained and doesnâ€™t bark. She loves to ride in the car and spend time on the bed. She also likes to spend time with other dog in her foster familyâ€”he is helping her open up. Cats donâ€™t bother Lola at all. 

Lola will do best in a quiet, laid back home where a female is her primary caretaker. She wonâ€™t do well with children because of the noise issue. She could, perhaps, be placed in a home where grandchildren visit. Lola had a very hard time settling into her foster home, so the members of her forever family will need to understand that she will probably have accidents/upset stomach for a few days until she understands what's happening. 

Lolaâ€™s foster mother calls her â€œLola girlâ€� and tells her that no one will ever hurt her again. Lola is going to be a wonderful pet for the forever family who will give her gentle attention and let her know she is safe. Are you willing to provide Lola the safe haven she deserves? 



Our next Meet and Greet is Saturday, July 20th from 11am-1pm at the Fort Worth Food Truck Park.

Weâ€™ll be holding a Meet and Greet in addition to having adopted alumni come out and hang with us. Everyone is welcome to come out and have some fun!

GRRALL requires all dogs to be indoor loved members of the family. Our adoption fees are $250 for most dogs and $200 for seniors (8 plus).

If you are interested in learning more about Lola please fill out an adoption application.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Available for Adoption through GRREP.ORG*

Golden Retriever Rescue - Available Goldens










*Milo's available (2 yr old, male golden retriever)*
I'm the sweetest, gentlest golden boy you'll ever meet, cream colored with lots of beautiful featherings that make me stand out in a crowd, I'm learning to walk on a leash and getting housetrained, but for us goldens that's a piece of cake as we're just too smart.










*Tillie's available (9mos-1 yr old, female golden retriever/Sheltie mix)*
Hi, I've come along way in my rehab & though I put up a brave front, deep down inside I long for my very own person, someone who will love me and see my true potential, I love other dogs and being part of a pack so can I become part of your pack now?












*Buster's available (8 yr old, male golden retriever)*
I'm a sweet, gentle, calm golden oldie, I'm houstrained, crate trained, get along with other dogs, I'm a great companion, and play with you just like a puppy would, I'm low maintenance and longing to find a forever home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Follow us on Facebook-*

*Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance-*


https://www.facebook.com/GRRALL


*Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso-*

https://www.facebook.com/goldenretrieverrescueofEP


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So many great boys and girls ready for new homes and new lives.


----------

